# Gaining weight - Meadows & Tate



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

[video=youtube;vBE9s8ZpU88]






"Theres no such thing as a hardgainer - just a no brainer" Dave Tate :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've got to admit, I don't agree with Tates proposal, but if you're a PL and not bothered about an extra 30-40lbs blubber, then it will work.

I would say, for most people, 100g carbs, 50g protein, 10g fat per meal 6 x a day will get them growing....as long as they're training hard and resting well.

I'd keep fats and fibre low - ish as they increase satiety, which goes against what you want, and I'd have digestive enzymes and live culture greek yogurts (or Kefir) a few times a week.

Its not always how much you *eat*, its how much you *absorb*.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Interesting video. 

Pretty sure i'd become a lardy mess if I tried his method. 

From what he said he was already an established lifter struggling with a lot of mass and strength struggling to bust through his plateau. Makes me think this method would definitely not be for a fledgling "hard gainer/no brainer".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is mass and there is mass, I take it this guy was a power lifter? I could not eat that loose and be happy with myself, and when it comes time to get in to shape I believe you would loose too much muscle trying to get your target weight, but for some hard gainers, they need to understand that diet does not mean restriction.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought the my st interesting comment was by the interviewer when he asked how many cals per spoonfull he was aiming for..

Most helpful for me as I struggle to eat. It just reiterates something i do subconsciously..

More density of food, less mouthfulls, especially blended.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've not watched the video yet.

The way I look at it is that a 'hardgainer' has to work as hard at eating as I have to work at not eating. I find losing weight mentally difficult, but my body does it if I work hard. I have meals preprepared at all times to help me with this, and a few strategies to help with that. The hardgainers I've spoken with 'don't like' certain foods, and don't like prepping food - often they say they don't like carrying food around in tubs, or 'can't cook'.

I can't cook and trust me carrying tubs is no harder than trying to find somewhere or something to eat when out away from home.


----------

